# Blackmouth cur



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Picking up a new pup on saturday a cur. More a southern dog but we should be ok he is the same has old yeller and same bloodline will post photos in a few days anyone else have a cur? What is youropinion on them.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

My buddy hunts squirrels and **** with his they are a blast to hunt with

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My buddy has one too. More a house dog with his 3 other dogs. Great dog, very high energy. Very, very friendly to everybody. Demands lots of attention.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't know alot about them but from what I hear, they make great hunting dogs!!


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

I have mountain curs and a leopard cut, I have had a bunch, I squirrel hunt and **** hunt some make good tree dogs most don't buy if you are ever blessed with a good one there is nothing like it and you will spend the rest of you life looking for another.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I had a Mt.Cur named Sam back in the 1960's.He was a real good dog on ***** and would whip them if he got a chance.He was the best trainer for young dogs I ever saw.I know what you mean by trying to find a better dog when you have one already.Good looking pics of your crew.I also like Plott Hounds.Toughest dogs I've ever seen.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dad had a couple when I was younger & they were both very solid **** dogs. Very good tree dogs & surprising how tough they were at their size. My older brothers made the comment that the 1st one he got was the ugliest hound they'd ever seen & would carry all the **** it could tree in one night ............. last time they ever cut on a cur & I remember them begging Dad to put the dog on a leash so he wouldn't tree any more. Very friendly & easy to handle, too.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

My ex bro in law raises black face curs down around ashland city TN.Steve middleton is his name and he's originally from sidney. His main dogs,I believe the male was named max and female sophie have won a bunch of awards.

Last time down there,he had at least 5-6 of them. 3 runted katrina survivor curs that won't amount to much,but he took them in anyway.They were pups when katrina came through and went without food for a couple weeks. Listening to him in the evening about another cur owner on the phone and they must have shot the [email protected] for hrs naming off dozens of different bloodlines.

Max was always in the kennel.Sophie is a very affectionate dog. Lightning stuck her kennel a couple years ago so now she's storm shy and is basically an inside dog.She even has her own couch to sleep on.She's like a big baby now, LOL! A very wonderful dog.They also have a jack russel and she'll tree squirrels as well as the curs.

BTW: If you have moles,they'll dig them up and kill them for you!


----------

